# Storage and Luggage Pack



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Does anyone have this option fitted on A 2019 Plate mK3 onwards ?If so what does it include?

I Was watching a video online and this appears to show....

Net storage in the Passenger area (mine Does not).
Under seat storage box (drivers side)
Storage nets on back of front seats
Boot Storage net.

Have I been short changed? :?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

I have it on a car delivered in July 2019. Mine has / has not got:

Net storage in the Passenger area - Mine does not have this either
Under seat storage box (drivers side) - Check
Storage nets on back of front seats - Check
Boot Storage net - Check

I also have a 12V accessory socket in the boot and an elasticated strap on one of the boot side panels for slotting small things into. I think both of these are also part of the storage and luggage pack.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

chelspeed said:


> I have it on a car delivered in July 2019. Mine has / has not got:
> 
> Net storage in the Passenger area - Mine does not have this either
> Under seat storage box (drivers side) - Check
> ...


Yes I have the 12V socket and Elasticated strap included also.

The video i watched online was a 2018 car so maybe the passenger footwell storage net has been removed on later models? Can't understand why drivers seat has under seat storage (albeit it only fits a pair of sunglasses and its full) and the passenger's does not, the Mk2 I know had it on both sides.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The storage pack varies from time to time and for different countries, so your video unless its recent and aimed at U.K. could be misleading. 
Check the online configurator for the current storage pack contents.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my (LHV) 2018 has:

Net storage in the passenger feet area
Under seat storage box (passenger side9
Under seat storage box for car documents (driver side)
Storage nets on back of front seats
Boot Storage net
12V accessory socket in the bo
elasticated strap on left of the boot side panels


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

I think it must be a Region / Country thing by the looks of it, the video was of a German vehicle. Had a look on the configurator and Brochure and no reference to what is included.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Vorsprung20 said:


> I think it must be a Region / Country thing by the looks of it, the video was of a German vehicle. Had a look on the configurator and Brochure and no reference to what is included.


The configurator seems quite clear on what it includes -

*Storage Pack*
175.00 GBP

Add to configuration
Includes the following items in the car:
Storage nets on the backs of the front seat backrests
Storage compartment under the rear seat bench(including 2 high-visibility vests)
12V socket in rear console

Includes the following in the luggage compartment:
Multi-fastening point
Net in the side compartment
Luggage securing net
12V socket
LED luggage compartment light

Edit: But see chelspeeds comments below.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, it matches exactly what I have on mine, jackets included


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Storage compartment under the rear seat bench(including 2 high-visibility vests)


Nothing under the rear seats on mine, there's no room. I don't think Audi intended that statement to refer to the TT.

On my 2017 car the Hi-Viz vests were in a storage compartment under both front seats. On my current 2019 car there is one under the driver's seat but nothing under the passenger seat.



ZephyR2 said:


> 12V socket in rear console


What rear console? I don't think Audi intended that statement to refer to the TT.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

You get two LED lights in the boot, one each side. Hard to fathom why Audi make having two lights part of an option pack. Tighter than a camel's arse in a sandstorm...


----------

